# Tuscan Lamb with White Beans - Spicy Pecans



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 26, 2022)

Been a busy little beaver again while waiting for my Dry Aged Bags to be delivered.  This lamb dish is so good and made in the pressure cooker.  I pick up these lamb steaks all the time discounted  50%.  Pork steaks would work well for this.












Good time to try this spicy garlic



























Made a sugar free spicy pecans with Jeff''s Keto Honey and a regular one to give away.  I thought these huge Habanero's might be kinda tame due to thier size but as soon as they started roasting I knew where going to be hot and when peeled skin off conformed it!  Friends like it very spicy anyway.































Also started a Sour Dough.  Been a long time since made one of these.  Starter almost to active.  Was busy and went an extra 30 minutes on bulk and had some pretty big air bubbles time I got done.  Kind of fumbled putting in loaf pan and bottom ended up on top.  Be fine after 18 in fridge.











Planned on making some Wild Mustang Grape Jelly but think call it a day.







Bag finally here.  Roast was actually still a little froze from when I put in freezer during the day yesterday.  Not much meat juice.  Spread what little in bottom best I could.  Will see in 45 days.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 27, 2022)

Wow lots going on there! It's all looking good :)


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 27, 2022)

You are busy! The Tuscan Lamb with White beans looks real tasty . . . I'll stay away from the habanero though!
Cant wait to see how the Roast comes out!


----------



## normanaj (Jan 27, 2022)

Looks great. Love lamb

We get the lamb shoulder chops pretty cheap here also. I'll definitely have to try that recipe.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 28, 2022)

Dang Brian, you have been busy! That all looks great!


----------

